# The Midlands, the larder of the UK?



## Mallard (Jan 31, 2008)

Following on from the Midlands thread and a mention of faggots (which I always thought of as West Country due to 'Brains') I was thinking that loads of foodstuffs are from the Midlands such as:-

Marmite
Pork Pies
Pork Scratchings
Bakewell Tarts
HP Sauce
Pot Noodles
Walkers Crisps
Stilton Cheese
Red Leicester Cheese
Branston Pickle
Minted peas
The Balti

Are there other Midland food delights that I've forgotten?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 31, 2008)

It certainly has a lot of lardys.


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 31, 2008)

HP Sauce is now made in the Netherlands & imported to the UK. Owned by European food giant Danone. You forgot Melton Mowbray pork pies.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 31, 2008)

Pot Noodles are made in Wales. The original concept was developed by Golden Wonder in Japan.


----------



## Mallard (Jan 31, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Pot Noodles are made in Wales. The original concept was developed by Golden Wonder in Japan.





I thought they were made in Ashby de la Zouche. Soz!


----------



## moomoo (Jan 31, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> It certainly has a lot of lardys.




Oooh, you bitch!


----------



## cybershot (Jan 31, 2008)

Tangy Toms & transform a snack

You never see these outside the midlands.


----------



## gnoriac (Jan 31, 2008)

Mallard said:


> Are there other Midland food delights that I've forgotten?



The pork batch.


----------



## jontz01 (Jan 31, 2008)

North Staffs Oatcakes.... (But not he ones Branded as 'North Staffs Oatcakes' mass produced, dry and just not quite up to scratch.) I'm talkin' real, locally made, different secret recipe from each shop, fresh off the griddle, stodgey cheese and bacon filled oaty love rolls.


----------



## Mallard (Jan 31, 2008)

jontz01 said:


> North Staffs Oatcakes.... (But not he ones Branded as 'North Staffs Oatcakes' mass produced, dry and just not quite up to scratch.) I'm talkin' real, locally made, different secret recipe from each shop, fresh off the griddle, stodgey cheese and bacon filled oaty love rolls.



Good call. Not had one for ages but they are


----------



## pogofish (Jan 31, 2008)

Mallard said:


> I was thinking that loads of foodstuffs are from the Midlands such as:-
> 
> Branston Pickle




Err, for most of its existance, Branston was made in Peterhead, Scotland.  Using a significant amount of local ingredients.  Since then,Nestle fucked them over by moving the plant to Glossop in the North of England & then it moved again to Suffolk after the brand was sold-on to Premier Foods.


----------



## Mallard (Feb 1, 2008)

pogofish said:


> Err, for most of its existance, Branston was made in Peterhead, Scotland.  Using a significant amount of local ingredients.  Since then,Nestle fucked them over by moving the plant to Glossop in the North of England & then it moved again to Suffolk after the brand was sold-on to Premier Foods.



There was me thinking it was from Branston in Staffordshire!


----------



## selamlar (Feb 1, 2008)

Mallard said:


> There was me thinking it was from Branston in Staffordshire!




It is.


----------



## nadia (Feb 1, 2008)

Brains Faggots 

Actually I am a vegatarian


----------



## Mallard (Feb 1, 2008)

selamlar said:


> It is.



Thanks I was beginning to question my memory/sanity


----------



## Radar (Feb 1, 2008)

Andy the Don said:


> HP Sauce is now made in the Netherlands & imported to the UK. Owned by European food giant Danone.


Since 2005 its been made by Heinz, I believe.


----------



## Mallard (Feb 1, 2008)

Radar said:


> Since 2005 its been made by Heinz, I believe.



It started as a sauce invented by a grocer in New Basford, Nottingham then was made in Aston, Birmingham for many years. They may have moved production abroad but it's as midlands as Marmite or minted peas


----------



## Radar (Feb 1, 2008)

Mallard said:


> It started as a sauce invented by a grocer in New Basford, Nottingham then was made in Aston, Birmingham for many years. They may have moved production abroad but it's as midlands as Marmite or minted peas


I know where it came from, just as I know where it went to  My point was that Danone are not the current owners.

Dammit, I'm going to have to google minted peas now


----------



## Mallard (Feb 1, 2008)

Radar said:


> Dammit, I'm going to have to google minted peas now



Enjoy Radar!


----------



## pogofish (Feb 2, 2008)

Mallard said:


> There was me thinking it was from Branston in Staffordshire!



It was only ever made there for a very short time tho.  Then a couple of years in London & somewhere else, then nearly 50 years in Peterhead.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 2, 2008)

Radar said:


> Since 2005 its been made by Heinz, I believe.



No, Premier Foods - who have tried to challenge Heinz with their "Branston" Beans.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Premier_Foods


----------



## paolo (Feb 2, 2008)

Terrible grammar. It's not "Larder", it's either "More Lardy", or "Lardiest".


----------



## Mallard (Feb 3, 2008)

paolo999 said:


> Terrible grammar. It's not "Larder", it's either "More Lardy", or "Lardiest".


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yorkshire alone probably has a more impressive list than that.  Adding the food stuffs from the rest of the North would put the Midlands right in its place.


----------



## Mallard (Feb 4, 2008)

Fez909 said:


> Yorkshire alone probably has a more impressive list than that.  Adding the food stuffs from the rest of the North would put the Midlands right in its place.



Go for it Fez lets's have 'em:-

Yorkshire pud
Wensleydale Cheese

to start you off.


----------



## zenie (Feb 4, 2008)

Recently, I've been pondering why anyone would want to live in The Midlands. Does it have any redeeming features?


----------



## Mallard (Feb 4, 2008)

zenie said:


> Recently, I've been pondering why anyone would want to live in The Midlands. Does it have any redeeming features?



Depends which part I suppose. Derbyshire for example has to be one of the best counties for walking/views etc. Lincs is dirt cheap with plenty of coast. Notts is great for culture/shopping/nightlife and is again cheaper than most the UK. Haven't a clue about Brum but Warwick Castle is the best in the country and there are few places more pleasant than Kenilworth or Rutland for example.


----------

